# Pulled chicken  ..thighs or whole



## kdfiter (Jan 11, 2019)

I've been searching the forum and couldnt find what most people use for large amounts of pulled chicken.. thighs or whole chicken


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 11, 2019)

Whole. I'm about to post my pulled chicken cook from this past weekend.


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 11, 2019)

I like thighs it's easier to keep them consistent and juicy.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 11, 2019)

Here's that thread. You'll see in it how I kept the juiciness intact even with the breast by using the last 20º of IT to catch the escaping juices.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pulled-chicken-tacos.283373/


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 11, 2019)

Definitely whole yardbirds as opposed to thighs.  And as Preacher Man said above, brine them.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 11, 2019)

I did thighs one time and wasn’t too impressed. Actually turned out kind of dry but could have been because of user error and too many beers.

Hoping to try whole birds for pulled chicken soon. Did a brined smoked spatchcocked turkey for thanksgiving and it was 10x better than the fried one I did.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2019)

kdfiter said:


> I've been searching the forum and couldnt find what most people use for large amounts of pulled chicken.. thighs or whole chicken


Maybe I'm to late . This is what I did . Whole bird injected with the veggie stock cure mixture . Smoked , rested and shredded . 






This is the bird broke down . Legs , thighs and the breast meat . 
Stock and cure gives it some color .





Makes a great sandwich .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2019)

For me, 99% of the time I use Thighs for eveything containing chicken. The dish, Pulled or otherwise has a consistent texture. Pulled Breast meat like pulled Porkloin has a drier mouthfeel compared to Thighs and Pork Butt. In the long run Price dictates what choice I make. I am not opposed to using either. In area markets, Thighs are usually cheaper, than whole birds, and on sale much more frequently. We like whole 8 lb birds roasted or smoked then carved, 4 lb Fryer/Broilers for Fried Chicken...JJ


----------



## kdfiter (Jan 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> For me, 99% of the time I use Thighs for eveything containing chicken. The dish, Pulled or otherwise has a consistent texture. Pulled Breast meat like pulled Porkloin has a drier mouthfeel compared to Thighs and Pork Butt. In the long run Price dictates what choice I make. I am not opposed to using either. In area markets, Thighs are usually cheaper, than whole birds, and on sale much more frequently. We like whole 8 lb birds roasted or smoked then carved, 4 lb Fryer/Broilers for Fried Chicken...JJ


When you do your thighs do you chop and mix skins in with the your pulled chicken..I watched a show where the restaurant takes all the skins after smoking then crisps them up in the oven then chops and mixes


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2019)

I remove the skin and Crisp them but salt them and serve like cracklin's. Even crisp, a few minutes in the pulled chicken and sauce, makes them soft again. The family does not like the texture...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2019)

Ya do the cracklin in the oven or fryer JJ, I might try the new air fryer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2019)

Either works but I usually use the convection oven, 400 unail done. Air Fryer would probably do a good job...JJ


----------

